# Firefox nie chce mowic po polsku.

## SlashBeast

Witam. Od jakiejs aktualizacji, mozilla-firefox-3.5.1 chyba, firefox przestal mowic do mnie po polsku, nie pomaga zostawienie w LINGUAS, nie pomaga zamiana miejscami en i pl w LINGUAS, w tools > add-ons > languages mam "Polski Language Pack' mimo to, nadal nie smiga, wylacznie po angielsku mowi. Ktos ma pomysl jak go naprawic?

Wywalenie .mozilla/firefox nic nie zmienia.

odpalony z roota firefox jest po polsku, z innego usera jednak rowniez jest po angielsku.

----------

## soban_

Czy inne aplikacje gadaja po angielsku jako user? Czy tylko i wylacznie firefox tak sie zachowuje?

----------

## SlashBeast

Wylacznie firefox. Wylacznie z usera zwyklego (root go ogarnia, na nowym userze jakies bledy o gconf).

----------

## dylon

A czy locale dobry odzew daje? (taki jak u root-a?)

----------

## SlashBeast

Oczywiscie, ze tak. Zarowno pl_PL.UTF-8 jak i pl_PL nie zmienia nic. System mam po polsku, wszystkie aplikacje, ktore potrafia, mowia rowniez po polsku. Jedynie firefox robi mnie w konia. Nie mam pojecia jak i gdzie to debugowac.

----------

## dylon

A te wspomniane bledy gconf nic ciekawego nie mowia? (skoro u root-a dziala, to moze jakies uprawnienia sa skopane?)

A jak wyglada wersja binarna?

Osobiscie to bym zrobil czystke w systemie wywalajac xulrunnera i ff (wlacznie z "recznym" czyszczeniem) i skompilowal raz jeszcze.

----------

## ryba84

Sprawdź w about:config klucz general.useragent.locale.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *ryba84 wrote:*   

> Sprawdź w about:config klucz general.useragent.locale.

 

Podbilem z en-US na pl-PL i jest juz jezyk polski, ale na nowym configu z usera, dalej angielski a na nowym configu z roota, odrazu polski.

wth?

----------

## ryba84

Sprawdziłem u mnie i w linijce general.useragent.locale jest en-US i mam język polski. Też się przyznam, że za bardzo tego nie rozumiem. Jeśli Ci to coś pomoże to tak wygląda u mnie emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-zen9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-zen9-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1200MHz-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Dec 2009 20:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-m -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1 -s"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb branding bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-cxxflags custom-optimization cxx dbus directfb dri drm dts encode fbcon ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk hal iconv java java6 jpeg jpeg2k lame mime mmx modules mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection samba session spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode userlocales vim-syntax vorbis x264 x86 xcomposite xinerama xorg xpm xrandr xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="i386" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

A w /etc/locale.gen mam odhaszowane tylko linijki:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

----------

## xys

Odinstalowałe wtyczkę "Polski Language Pack' i po kłopocie

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie odinstaluj wygaszone, wylacz jest tylko.

----------

## xys

u mnie teraz też

Polski language Pack 3.5.697 i wygaszony "odinstaluj".

uruchomilem FF z konsoli z opcją -safe-mode , wybralem wtyczki nieaktywne , odinstalowałem DownThemAll i Polski Laguage Pack , i zaczol gadac po naszemu. moze chodzi o wtyczke pobierana kiedys odzielnie w wersji 2.5 FF?

na roocie mialem to samo. Problem byl we wtyczkach.Odinstaluj wszystkie - jak nie pomoze - to juz nie wiem co....

----------

## SlashBeast

Problem jest taki, ze na roocie gada po polsku, na innym userze badz czystym configu juz nie. Zmiana useragent.locale pomogla i mam na sile firefoksa po polsku ale dalej jest to dziwne. Stawiam na gconf, ze on jest problemem, firefox widzac go w systemie dodal obsluge dla niego najpewniej i oto efekt.

----------

## ArnVaker

 *xys wrote:*   

> Polski language Pack 3.5.697 i wygaszony "odinstaluj".

 

Wygaszony, bo nie został zainstalowany lokalnie w katalogu domowym użytkownika, a globalnie w wyniku ustawienia zmiennej LINGUAS="pl".

----------

